# Accident question



## Alemus (Jul 25, 2017)

So had just accepted ride, no pax when I made a left on a green but no arrow and got hit. 
This is technically covered but unsure how to handle. 
Do I tell my own insurance I do drive just not at time of accident? 
Thinking of just going througj my own, but not sure how "fault" is gonna play out.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Go after the other guys insurance since it sounds like it was his fault. 
File a police report soon. 
Don't report it to Uber/Lyft if possible but they might find out from the other guys insurance if you givem Ubers/Lyfts insurance info if you tellem you do rideshare. 
If you file a claim with uber you'll have to come up with $1000 for the deductible (lyft $2500) out of your pocket.
If your insurance agent asks if you do rideshare don't lie it's a felony. 
They may cancel your policy if they don't know you're doing rideshare. Which is going to be a real bummer.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Go after the other guys insurance since it sounds like it was his fault.
> .


He made a left on a green light with no arrow. That means he needed to yield to on coming traffic. 
His fault.

Don't mention ride share.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Duly noted. I missed that! He's toast.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Go after the other guys insurance since it sounds like it was his fault.


Huh? OP said he was making a left turn on a green light (*NOT GREEN ARROW*) and was hit. I'm guessing OP failed to yield to oncoming traffic. 


Alemus said:


> I think the cop may have wrote it up as no fault due to weather.


That sounds almost impossible as every state has a reasonable and prudent law. You must adjust your driving for varying road conditions. Did you get cited for failure to yield? What did you tell the police, the driver of other vehicle and any witnesses?


----------



## Car54WhereRU (Oct 21, 2017)

They won't cover you if you even mention the car was used for rideshare services. You are at fault for the accident so you would have to use your own insurance.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

If you accepted the ride before the accident you're technically covered by James River.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Do not try to commit insurance fraud by hiding the fact that you were in route with app on. Your personal insurance not cover and likely drop you. You must go through JR to be legal.


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Go after the other guys insurance since it sounds like it was his fault.
> File a police report soon.
> Don't report it to Uber/Lyft if possible but they might find out from the other guys insurance if you givem Ubers/Lyfts insurance info if you tellem you do rideshare.
> If you file a claim with uber you'll have to come up with $1000 for the deductible (lyft $2500) out of your pocket.
> ...


Your agent isn't going to ask if you're doing rideshare


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

njn said:


> Do not try to commit insurance fraud by hiding the fact that you were in route with app on. Your personal insurance not cover and likely drop you. You must go through JR to be legal.


This is spot on. ^^^^

If you purchased "Personal Vehicle" insurance, and you are now Ridesharing with the vehicle and have not already told your Insurance company or added the "Rider Endorsement", that would be Fraud, but you can evaluate the risk yourself.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Don't lie. Grow up and be a man. Tell you insurance company exactly what you were using your car for. Uber drivers constantly claim their insurance is proper. So why is there a need to lie unless you know full well you insurance is crap?

I have to24/7/365 commercial coverage on my cab. No need for me to lie like "rideshare" drivers. Food for thought. ;-)



Bphelps said:


> Your agent isn't going to ask if you're doing rideshare


Wanna bet? Maybe not everywhere, but they will here because Uber/Lyft drivers have been involved in so many accidents.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Bphelps said:


> Your agent isn't going to ask if you're doing rideshare


I have always wanted to play Russian Roulette, you?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Don't lie. Grow up and be a man.


Everyone on the internet is so righteous. Always doing the right thing.

Wish people in the real world were like that


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Everyone on the internet is so righteous. Always doing the right thing.
> 
> Wish people in the real world were like that


OMG Yes! I know! the Internet Forums and chat are my goto for reliable and correct answers to all questions


----------

